# Topping ball with hybrid



## Dryman (Sep 3, 2007)

Having recently required a 3 hybrid (21 degrees loft) Can anyone give me a explanation, why I keep consistently topping my ball or hitting a weak low shot when I use it of the fairways, I am pretty new to the game but my Irons shots are not to bad most of the time, but I would like to be able to get the extra distance with the hybrid if possible,
any help much appreciated
Pete


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Your problem could be caused if you are trying to play that hybrid like a fairway wood. You need to play it like a long iron, same swing, same ball position at address.
Try that and see what happens.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> Your problem could be caused if you are trying to play that hybrid like a fairway wood. You need to play it like a long iron, same swing, same ball position at address.
> Try that and see what happens.


I have the same problem sometimes, could you explain more in detail what you mean by playing it like a iron instead of a wood. Could you explain what the difference is?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I'll amplify on Golfbum's posting. 
Fairway woods are traditionally hit using a sweep swing, your trying to pick the ball off the fairway, next to no divot, as apposed to an iron where you swing down on the ball. 
Address for a fairway wood, should have the ball positioned just off the heel of the left foot.
Hybrids can be hit using a sweep swing, but the ball should normally be aligned like your hitting an iron, aligned with the zipper. A shallower down swing can also be used with a hybrid if you are really going for the added loft.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Topflite_d2 said:


> I have the same problem sometimes, could you explain more in detail what you mean by playing it like a iron instead of a wood. Could you explain what the difference is?



You try to sweep your fairway wood shots. You hit down on the back of the with an iron. Do the same with your hybrids. Afterall hybrids replace long irons, not fairway woods.
Good Luck


----------

